# Tom.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Right Tom, i am sorry, this has got to stop. Yuo are managing to drive away any newbies from this forum in one fell swoop. Stop this please! It is not condusive for running a happy forum!You claim that you are not bringing Eric into this, yet you mention him in nearly all of your threads with a snide remark. Its not on. Eric has done so much for this forum yet he has been driven away!


> quote:Senior Member Member # 4888 posted 08-13-2003 02:19 PM Yes, and i know psychologists in the past have done some things that wouldn't be considered ethical today. What i fund intresting in the study was that as it was not against hypnosis only the idea that hypnosis adds anything to basic techniques such as relaxation. i think it's related to the question eric brought up for us.Bada--------------------bb silly and expert on poetrylearn to write poetry at:[ URL=http://www.metaphormetonym.com/writing.htm]http://www.metaphormetonym.com/writing.htm[/URL] posted 08-13-2003 10:58 PM





> quote: We're here to learn from each other, Evie, and there are no experts. I know I'm being confusing but in general I only go into 'expert' mode in response to someone else acting the expert. posted 08-13-2003 11:43 PM


Right, here Tom, is yet another example of a dig at eric. Eric never claimed he was an expert. But you, supposedly a psychologist, says in practcically every thread that you are not an expert but.... and infer that Eric says he is one. This is not true either.


> quote:Is your improved focus and concentration from self-hypnosis? Is this self-hypnosis or relaxation?Bada--------------------bb silly and expert on poetrylearn to write poetry at:[ URL=http://www.metaphormetonym.com/writing.htm]http://www.metaphormetonym.com/writing.htm[/URL]


Here you have not shown yourself to be very professional all for someone that supposedly is a therapist.


> quote: Senior Member Member # 1324 posted 08-14-2003 12:50 AM Bada, how do you call yourself a therapist and NOT know that there is a difference between relaxation and hypnosis? Relaxation is...well we all know what relaxation is...it is NOT hypnosis. Hypnosis is an altered state of consciousness where the conscious mind is moved to the side and the subconscious takes over. The conscious mind is always there to pop back in if need be, ie. baby cries, fire alarm goes off etc. If you have ever been in a state of hypnosis, you know when you have come out of it. In hypnosis the therapist can speak directly to the subconscious mind rather than have to do it through the conscious mind which edits information. While in hypnosis the subconscious mind accepts what it is told as fact and change can take place. Relaxation is not hypnosis. Hypnosis is not relaxation. AZ From: Scottsdale, Az. USA | Registered: Oct 1999 | IP: Logged | _____________________________________________AZMom Senior Member Member # 1324 posted 08-14-2003 12:52 AM In hypnosis one does have a hightened sense of awareness. Basic stuff Bada. Again I ask, why don't you know this if you call yourself a psychotherapist?AZ From: Scottsdale, Az. USA | Registered: Oct 1999 | IP: Logged | ______________________________________________Bada Shanren Senior Member Member # 4888 posted 08-14-2003 01:02 AM please read the article before attacking. Thanks/Bada--------------------bb silly and expert on poetrylearn to write poetry at:[ URL=http://www.metaphormetonym.com/writing.htm]http://www.metaphormetonym.com/writing.htm[/URL]


Please show where Az has attacked you?? She did not attack you, she gave you her opinion.


> quoteosted 08-14-2003 09:52 AM is this board about Bada or is it about attacking Bada?I've apologized several times and want to move on but i keep on getting attacked.bada--------------------bb silly and expert on poetry


Nobody attacked you here until you attacked.


> quote: posted 08-14-2003 10:30 AM JackieGian and AZmom, i don't want to inmclude you in the above reply as the namecalling has been limited to eric and Nikki as far as i recall but I do have to ask since you both mention it, if you are threatened because I'm a psychologist? It's okay if you are as many people are and as i think I've said, we are not perfect.Bada--------------------bb silly and expert on poetry


Where has there been anyname calling? When I have mentioned you are not very professional.


> quote: posted 08-14-2003 11:05 AM Nikki,that's the kind of professional slander that eric has been guilty of and tat he is being sued for. I still haven't gotten an email from you and I think that speaks for itself.


Not slander, a public board. I am entitled to my opinions, you have accused me of name calling! I have not said or done anything to ruin your good name. Any damage that is done to you professionally will be all your own doing.


> quote: JackieGian Senior Member Member # 11374 posted 08-14-2003 09:47 AM If you're trying to move on then why are you constantly bringing Eric back into this. You keep making comments like:quote: now that some of the edge seems to have gone here quote: Actually I've felt more like posting, knowing that more than one point of view was allowed. quote: whenever I disagreed with the moderator i was targeted and slandered. and finally, not even 10 minutes ago:quote: Nikki, I'm glad you brought up the expert thing as that maybe eric's problem. I don't want to be an expert herebut if you really look at the times I've disagreed with or criticized eric it's been when I've felt he has writing as an expert or basing his opinion on a few abstracts he's read on the web. If you want to move on, then for goodness sake MOVE ON! Incase you want to look further it was THIS POST: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001661


I think JackieGians post said it all, that you are stuck on eric. How many of your posts actually mention eric if you read through them?Also, THIS THREAD: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001662 You constantly refer to and blame eric for everything. Its boring Tom. THe oldbies (meaning the old regulars that are much better now but still come back to help) are getting sick and tired of this constant me me me attitude from you Tom. How often does BQ, AZ and Marilyn post anymore? This forum is going to die if something drastic isn't done about it.Losing Eric was a big loss for this forum Tom. No matter how much you rant and rave about it you will never be able to run this forum the way you would like to. Im sorry, this is the way i FEEL it.I've had enough of it.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

go and look at when eric started the thread 'For chrisgeorge and tom'it takes two adults to acknowledge errors and apologise for inappropriate name calling and move on. The way these disagreements usually go is that i apologize but eric just fades away for awhile and then comes back to attack like he did here.It's somwhat like he's done to Chris with his slander. Chris has I think said he would drop the suit if eric apologized but the only apology I saw was one that was full of blame of me and chris? BadaThose are not snide remarks. i think they are fairly direct. In my opinoin eric is a wonderful person who has done a lot. But he's not always right and i disagree on some of them although not all. At the same time he has been spreading stories about me through email messages. Don't tell me that he's never said 've always been out to get him and Mike's tapes? By the way neither of those things are true. i think Mie's tapes are a good product and have never said anything more about them than they might not work for everyone. I don't want to take his place here and have actually told jeff that many times. i just hope that if he decides to come back as moderator he does it like an adult.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Nikki,Interesting posts...are they yours?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

If you read carefully you will see whose they are.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

and if you look at the date on eric's post you will see when he returned to the attack and when I tried to explain things to him and when he hasn't responded, I think.Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

He didn't attack yuo Tom!


> quote: What does this mean specifically, from Dr Palssons site?."It has become clear that some clinicians who are using highly individualized treatment approaches which deviate significantly from the empirically tested methods for example, use insight-oriented hypnotherapy approach, which is generally neither necessary nor advisable with this condition sometimes achieve much less progress and lower success rate, and may even cause exacerbation of symptoms. "When then do the studyies on IBS using Whorewell's protocol and Palssons, the lkeading experts in the filed bar none, the same approach is used on groups and used on all variations of IBS, even in big studies? Why are the experts also saying this?"For this reason, it is advisable that clinicians adhere to the kind of methods which have been repeatedly demonstrated to have high success rate in empirical studies, such as Whorwell et al's 1984, 1987 gut-directed hypnotherapy or the Palsson et al's 1997, 2000 protocol."Would this also be generic, as they are using the same methods with everyone?They use " fully standardized seven-session treatment protocol " http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSprotocol.html Would you call that generic?--------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.


All i see there is a valid question. It was yuo and Chris that started being aggressive in the nature of your posts. Eric has not replied because he has a busy like with many things going on at the moment.Once yuo get this through your thick skull this will be a much better place.When will you drop this pointless battle?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

If it was an innocent question then he should at least have acknowledged my response. He's certainly not too busy to drop in here and fan the flames. Have you read my response, Nikki? Does it help you understand my thoughts on Mike's tapes any better than the rumors and gosip that have been flying around that I don't like Mike's tapes or wasn't I being clear again?Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

You haven't acknowledged whether you read my response, Nikki, or said what you think about it. His posing the question like he did and then fading away is part of his tactics, like calling me disabled and then pretending innocence. It goes along with his emails and phone calls to gather support. I am by the way aware that he has called me paranoid, but don't think I'm being paranoid here.Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

We might all be well-advised to look at the planks in our own eyes rather than focus on the specks in someone else's.I have to agree with Tom that it does take two to make a fight.Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think, after reading your response that Eric posted you a question. you answered it. End of story. He didn't require to give you another answer. However, he is a busy man. He doesn't need to be here atyour beckon call anyway.And also, i don't spend my whole life online waiting to reply to you. Ok? So if i don't reply AS SOON as you want, then its because im out prpbably doing something worth while like poking my eyes out or laughing at disabled and paranoid psychologists.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

> quoteoking my eyes out or laughing at disabled and paranoid psychologists.


In spite of the winking smilies, Nikki, that comment really was uncalled for and beneath you.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

i don't think IBS is a joke, Nikki. Do you?Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Nikki, if the former moderator posed a question and I answered it and he's too busy with his own board to reply is it safe to say that he agrees with my answer so we can move on?Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, i am sorry for that one. It was meant as a joke, i promise you that. And as soon as i had written it i realised it might not be seen that way.Im sorry Tom! I really am! I PROMISE you i was joking though.No, IBS is not a joke, but i do not see mine as a disability. I did used to, but i had to be forceful with myself to get me out of that midset.I am sorry Tom, but can you understand why im getting so upset over this issue? The only person to really try and help me without asking for exsessive amounts of money were Eric and mike Mahoney.Again, apologies.Yes Tom, i think we should move on.


----------

